# Can't access root user



## Playskool (Jul 4, 2011)

This may seem like a dumb question but I am very new so go easy. Every time I run my FreeBSD VM (VirtualBox), I have to boot and repeat the  installation. I have already created root and I could log in and access everything after the installation, but now I don't know how to log back in.  I tried to reinstall, but all the disk space is taken up by the first installation.  Hopefully someone has a simple answer for what I'm doing wrong here. I would really appreciate it


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 4, 2011)

After the install completes, shut down the VM.  Then go into the Storage settings of the VM and remove the install CD image.


----------



## Playskool (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks again, I didn't think of that   Started up a little slow but everything is running great now.


----------

